# U/s guided versus 'blind' embie transfer



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello - I just wondered if you knew any statistics for or against u/s guided embryo transfer. Is it significantly better than just using a measured catheter? From what I can see all the US clinics use it and some of the UK. But I've also heard that you need a full bladder and it can be uncomfortable. If results ARE better using u/s then why doesn't every clinic use it?
Thanks for your comments.
Bernie

(I had a bad experience with a transfer using a catheter on its own - they couldn't get through my cervix and then I felt water running down my leg - probably the embie with it!)


----------



## bfbc (Dec 14, 2003)

Hi...I found this on a web site for an infertility clinic in India

*How is embryo transfer performed ?*
_*Embryo Transfer
Embryo transfer is most often done on an outpatient basis. No anesthesia is used, although some women may wish to have a mild sedative. The patient lies on a table or bed, usually with her feet in stirrups.. Using a vaginal speculum, the doctor exposes the cervix. One or more embryos suspended in a drop of culture medium are drawn into a transfer catheter, a long, thin sterile tube with a syringe on one end. Gently, the doctor guides the tip of the loaded catheter through the cervix and deposits the fluid containing the embryos into the uterine cavity. The procedure should be done with great care and usually takes between 10 and 20 minutes. Some doctors perform the transfer under ultrasound guidance, to ensure proper placement of the embryos in the uterine cavity. Most doctors advise a few hours of bed rest after the transfer.[/color][/color]*_[/i]

And this one from an american clinic[/b]

_*Technique:

Whichever day it is done, the embryo transfer takes place in the same procedure room as the egg retrieval.

The discomfort of embryo transfer is minimal, similar to that of a pelvic exam and Pap smear or intrauterine insemination so no anesthesia is required.

We often use the "full bladder" technique for embryo transfer, asking the patient to arrive for the transfer with a full bladder. With this technique, an ultrasound scanner is placed on the patient's lower abdomen over the bladder, allowing visualization of the uterus. In this way, the passage of the catheter containing the embryos can be seen on the ultrasound screen to assure optimal placement of the embryos.

After the transfer is completed, the patient stays in the Recovery Room for two hours on complete bed rest with the pelvis elevated. She is then allowed to return home. * _

When I had mine done I had to have a full bladder and a vaginal speculum was used to get to the cervix and u/s was then used to guide the catheter...at some point I even remember they had to change the catheter to a smaller size and reload it. It took about half an hour in the end and the doctor was even able to tell me where she had deposited them both !!

Eve


----------



## vja (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi,

I had to have a full bladder for transfer but no u/s was used!

Val


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Every clinic and every consultant will have their own preference!!!!!

Ruth


----------



## Sandygirl (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Bernie

I had three ETs after fresh ICSI cycles, all of them with full bladder and speculum but without u/s - and possibly coincidentally all BFNs.  I also had the 'water down leg' syndrome but was assured that it was the water they use to clean the 'entrance' and not the fluid in which the embryos are suspended - apparently the embies are in such a small amount of fluid that it couldn't really go anywhere.

Then I had FET (which has a lower average success rate, but what does average mean?) and a different doctor did the transfer - she put the speculum in, and, on putting the catheter in, she noticed me flinch (which I had done in ALL three fresh ETs).  She said 'that's not right, you shouldn't be able to feel it, I must have put the catheter in too far'.  So she got the u/s machine and used it to direct the catheter - she said this showed that my uterus is 1/2" shorter than 'average'. I didn't feel a thing and she transferred the embies, and lo and behold, BFP!  Now, it might just be a coincidence...

Good luck
Sandy


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for the replies and advice. I'm going to have the transfer without u/s, which I have to say is not ideal. But they will be 'mapping' my uterus when they check my lining and I have told them about its odd position (and the traumatic experience before) and they say they will have a catheter made to fit me (whatever that means) and that the consultant will do the transfer himself. I'm going to try not to think about it too much as I'm committed to the treatment anyway. We chose this clinic cos it has good results - and that's the bottom line. I guess I'm going to have to trust them.
Bernie


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Hiya

Just thought I'd add to this thread .......I've had 2 ET's - neither with u/s guidance.  I didn't know they did it WITH u/s guidance until I saw it on TV.

Anyway, I've had BFP's on both cycles (sadly first pregnancy was not viable) - but it seems to have worked OK for me.

Good luck

Kim
xxx


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh thanks Kim for posting! That's given me a boost   Must try to stay positive!
Bernie


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there

I also had u/s guidance for ET - the only thing that was even remotely uncomfortable was the scanner thing pressing on my full bladder! They want DHs/DPs to be there and show you the screen as well as it all goes in. It was actually a really 'bonding' (if that's the right word) experience for DH and I - you'd kind of expect to be together at that moment after all! 

I too had a BFP - first time.

Poll


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Bernie

All I can say is - just try to really relax - don't tighten up your bum muscles at all - keep everything relaxed and hopefully you'll have a smooth transfer.

My friend has a 1 year old after her first cycle at the same clinic as me, so there is some more positive news for you!!!

Good luck!

Kim
x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Mine were all u/s guided - felt a bit uncomfortable but you don't actually have to have such a full a bladder that you're desperate to pee - though afterwards it was the first thing I HAD to do!!  I waited till I was on the train up there to start drinking and just drank a half litre bottle of water on the way up and a cup of water when i got there.

I hated the speculum part but I always do.  

The cool thing about U/S as Poll says is you can see the embies going in and DP was there to watch and hold my hand, we found it all quite moving.  I got a print out of the scan every time so I could look at my little embies for inspiration during the 2ww.  A little white dot - mostly growing medium apparently but I liked to imagine it was actually the embies! 

I think ARGC do uterus mapping though and they have an excellent success rate so its swings and roundabouts - whatever the consultant thinks they're best at I guess.

good luck
Claire x


----------

